# Broadheads tuning QAD hunter ultrarest??



## tfreplicas (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm shooting a 29" 70lb Mathews helim with a QAD Hunter Ultrarest. I've been trying out some new fixed blade broadheads, QAD exodus, shuttle T, Slick Trick griz2 and viper trick. All are hitting low about 6-8" at 30 yards. Went back to 40 and shot the griz trick and hit way low and right. My question is how do I get the broadheads to hit with my field points if the rest only adjusts left to right? I talked with a bow shop and they said the helim shoots to fast for that test and I should switch to the QAD HDX and it should solve my issues. Is this really the case? I wouldn't think a Mathews's helim was to fast for anything ha


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Are your field points accurate at 30 and 40yds?
Are the BH's the same weight as field points?


----------



## tfreplicas (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah field tips are dead on both field tips and broadheads are 100 grain


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Most any shop will try to sell you a piece of equipment to cure your woes. 

They may be dead on, or they may be trying to make a sale. IDK in this case, but here's something to try which won't cost you anything other than 15 minutes time. Try adding (or, subtracting) a full turn on either limb bolt. Does the point of impact get better or worse? Keep good notes of what you've done so that you can always "come back home". This should make a difference in the vertical impact point. It will change both field points and BH's -- the point being to bring them together. Once that's done it's a matter of adjusting sights. Changing the tiller will change the nocking point a bit, as well as the way the grip sits in your hand. 

After the vertical is set, move your rest a very small amount left or right. Again keeping good notes, and starting with a pencil mark where you are now. Trial and error will show you shat happens when you make any change. 

You've likely got plenty of time to get the BH's hitting with your FP's. Have patience --- take your time. Enjoy the learning process.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

X2 above


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

move your nocking point down about 1/32 at a time. till u get it closer normally your would tap your rest up at 1/32 but no adjustment there move nocking point


----------



## tfreplicas (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for the help, hopefully I'll get a chance this evening to try these tips. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

tfreplicas said:


> Thanks guys for the help, hopefully I'll get a chance this evening to try these tips. Thanks again guys!


That rest absolutely can be adjusted vertically. You loosen the rest bolt, angle the mounting bracket and then tighten it back down. Then loosen the windage adjustment bolt and rotate the barrel of the rest so that it comes up vertical at full draw. The mounting bracket may be on an angle but that's how it's done on that rest.


----------

